# Transplanting trees



## southpaw (Jun 22, 2009)

My plan is to relocate a few dozen Black Locust this year.

They will be in the range of 1 to 3 foot in height and I have a backhoe that could do this job but that can get messy, would it be possible to just hand dig with a spade shovel and relocate them this way ........ thinking of just cutting out a small ball put them in a wheelbarrow and move to pre-dug spots.

Also plan do doing this in the fall ........is that the best time to do this type of work ?

Anything special that I should know or beware of thanks in advance.


----------



## brnchbrkr (Jun 24, 2009)

southpaw said:


> My plan is to relocate a few dozen Black Locust this year.
> 
> They will be in the range of 1 to 3 foot in height and I have a backhoe that could do this job but that can get messy, would it be possible to just hand dig with a spade shovel and relocate them this way ........ thinking of just cutting out a small ball put them in a wheelbarrow and move to pre-dug spots.
> 
> ...



Hello sp:

Good plan on trying to transplant a few trees. A proper shovel / spade is important. Here is one, King of Spade's - http://cgi.ebay.com/KING-OF-SPADES-...emQQimsxZ20090611?IMSfp=TL0906112110004r30307

Waiting till the leaves have fallen off, is a good time to transplant.

Once you have dug the the tree ball, then you can start on your new hole.

You might be able to put your tree and ball onto a plastic sled and drag it with a garden tractor or something to your new location.

Using the handle of the spade to measure the depth and width of your Locust Ball.... Make sure you plant about 1-2" higher. Settling will occur. Water heavy to fill in the air gaps. 

10" of dirt for Each Inch Caliper of Tree is a good start if you can handle it.

May check into a BobCat with Tree Spade attchment if one is available to Rent, if you have many trees to move.

Post some Pic's!!


----------



## fredmc (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm no tree expert, from experience I can tell you black locust is hard to kill. Felled trees will often start to sprout from the stump or roots.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey thanks for those pointers there , We have all tools that will be needed. that sled idea sounds like a good plan to use on the lawn tractor........thinking about moving a few at a time that way.

None of the trees being relocated will be over a 1" diameter they are small and my plan was to dig a ball about the size of a 5 gallon bucket ....if that even.

They grew so thick and formed a grove so I want to thin it out as much as possible , these trees really take off well when they stand alone .......I hope someday to have a nice area of locust for firewood scattered on several acres of land .

Thanks again for the transplanting tips and we will be waiting for those leaves to fall .


----------



## Rtom45 (Jul 20, 2009)

At 1 to 3 feet in height, the trees can be bare rooted as opposed to balled. Salvage as much of the root system as is reasonable. Plant the trees no deeper than what they were growing originally. Water, fertilize, and stake them. As mentioned earlier, wait until the leaves have fallen to transplant them.


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Aug 13, 2009)

Plant em' high "Zone of rapid taper" check for girdling roots and prune them out. good luck! Where in central Wisconsin are you located?


----------



## southpaw (Aug 20, 2009)

Rural Nekoosa area. Hey thanks for the replies everyone .


----------



## SpecialForces (Oct 2, 2009)

*build air spades, air knife, air pick*

Hello if you need help building an air spade email me @ [email protected]


the spades that i have been building are about 90% as efficient as the trademarked version thats $1300 i have use them many times side by side.


Aaron Dillon


----------



## RUBE (Oct 5, 2009)

*Invasive tree*

You may end up with a entire area of these. Granted they do burn good but they do not respect lot boundries. Dont help them to spread. From the DNR invasive plant web site:
Black Locust (Robinia pseudoacacia)
DESCRIPTION: Black locust is a leguminous deciduous tree that grows from 30 to 80 feet tall. It is often attacked by stem borers and other insects, causing deformed growth and dieback. It has a shallow, fibrous root system and spreads by underground rhizomes. Young saplings have smooth, green bark; older trees have deep, furrowed, shaggy, dark bark with flat-topped ridges. Leaves are alternate and pinnately compound with 7 to 21 leaflets. Leaflets are thin, elliptical, dark green above, and pale beneath. Smaller branches are armed with heavy, paired thorns. Flowers are pea-like, fragrant, white and yellow, and born in large drooping racemes. Seed pods are shiny, smooth, narrow, flat, 2 to 4 inches long, and contain 4 to 8 seeds. Black locust stands are easy to identify in spring because they typically form multiple-stemmed clones and are slow to leaf out. They produce showy flower clusters in May or June.

DISTRIBUTION AND HABITAT: Black locust is a translocated deciduous tree that is frequently found in upland prairies, savannas, roadsides, old fields, and woodlots in Wisconsin. Black locust prefers humid climates with sandy, loamy, well-drained soils in open, sunny locations. 

The tree is native to the slopes and forest margins of Southern Appalachia and the Ozarks. It was introduced throughout Wisconsin in the early 1900's because its aggressive growth pattern and extensive root system discourage soil erosion. Black locust wood is also valued for its durability and high fuel value, and provides good forage for bees.

LIFE HISTORY AND EFFECTS OF INVASION: Black locust produces abundant seeds, but a thick seed coat hinders consistently successful seed germination. The plant typically reproduces vegetatively by root suckering and stump sprouting. Root suckers arise spontaneously from established root systems, sprouting new shoots and interconnecting fibrous roots to form extensive, dense groves of clones. Damage to roots or stems (e.g. from fire, wind, cutting, disease, etc.) stimulates vigorous sprouting, root suckering, and lateral spread. Black locust is susceptible to severe insect damage from locust borers, locust leaf miners, and locust twig borers.

Black locust commonly occurs in disturbed habitats like pastures, degraded woods, thickets, old fields, and roadsides. Successful reproduction via vegetative runners has contributed to the naturalization of black locust in upland forests, prairies, and savannas. Because dense clonal stands shade out most understory vegetation, such tree groves can be detrimental to native vegetation.

CONTROLLING BLACK LOCUST 
Mechanical Control: Cutting black locust stimulates sprouting and clonal spread. For this reason, some suggest to avoid simply cutting the stems. Mowing and burning temporarily control spreading, but mowing seems to promote seed germination, and burning stimulates sprouting. Girdling is ineffective because it kills the stem but does not prevent sucker formation. Annual haying may be adequate to control first year seedlings and prevent spreading in prairie communities. Bulldozing may be an option on disturbed lands.

Chemical Control: The extensive root system of black locust spreads herbicides over large areas. Basal stem application is preferred for treatment because it is selective and easy to apply. The herbicide should be applied in a band at least 6 inches high all around the trunk approximately 12 inches from the ground. Triclopyr formulated for dilution in diesel fuel or mineral oil is currently the herbicide of choice for black locust. Both diesel fuel and mineral oil release volatile organic compounds into the immediate area. Although more expensive, mineral oil is potentially less toxic to neighboring organisms. The triclopyr/oil mixture may also be applied to a girdle cut at standing height or to cut stumps.

For small isolated plants or thick patches under 5 feet in height (such as those resulting from cutting or fire), fisamine ammonium can be applied as a foliar spray. Fisamine ammonium kills plants by inhibiting leaf bud growth and flower formation in the spring. Fisamine ammonium should be applied at the end of the growing season. In order to effectively curb regeneration, every branch or stem must be sprayed because missed stems will leaf out. Triclopyr mixed with water may also be used effectively as a foliar spray in the latter half of the growing season. 

Glyphosate can be applied to foliage of actively growing trees using a hand sprayer (1-1.5% active ingredient solution). However, foliar glyphosate spray should not be applied in high quality natural areas because it is a nonselective herbicide. Black locust stems can be cut at the base with brush-cutters, chainsaws, or hand tools; stumps should be treated immediately with a 20% active ingredient solution of glyphosate. The treatment works best when applied in late summer, early fall, or during the dormant season.


----------

